# My newest builds



## Albatross (Mar 20, 2017)

I built two sets of these for my son and daughter. This is my sons' FDE set. My daughters is OD Green. both 1911's are built on 80% lowers.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice.......


----------

